# Θέματα Σχέσεων, Επικοινωνίας και Σεξουαλικότητας > Σχέσεις και Επικοινωνία >  Παρεξήγηση με το γυναικολόγο μου...

## mara44

Γεια σας!
Είμαι 33 ετών παντρεμένη. Εδώ και 10 μήνες έχω αλλάξει γυναικολόγο. Προσπαθούμε για παιδάκι αρκετά χρόνια. Ο γιατρός αυτός είναι πολύ καλός, ευγενικός και με χιούμορ. Πάντα τον επισκέπτομαι μαζί με το σύζυγό μου και έχουμε άνετη σχέση. 
Εγώ συμπεριφέρομαι πάντα ζεστά και με αγάπη σε όλους τους ανθρώπους. Πάντα με το χαμόγελο ακόμα κ στις πιο δύσκολες καταστάσεις. Λόγω εσωτερικής αιμορραγίας κυνδύνεψε η ζωή μου και με χειρούργησε εκτάκτως. μετά από αυτό ήταν ακόμα πιο καλός μαζί μας. 
Πριν μερικές μέρες με πήρε τηλέφωνο για να μου πει λεπτομέρειες για το σαλπιγγογράφημα που θα έκανα. Εγώ όμως επειδή ήμουνα στην αισθητικό μου, μιλούσα ψυθιριστά για να μην με ακούσουν οι άλλες κοπέλλες. Ε... απ'ότι φαίνεται αυτός το παρεξήγησε. 
Το υποψιάστηκα από τον αυστηρό τόνο της φωνής του. Μου είπε : Η κλινική που θα γίνει η εξέταση είναι δίπλα στη δουλειά του ΑΝΔΡΑ ΣΑΣ! Ενώ ποτέ δε μου μίλησε στον πλυθηντικό. (είναι 45 ετών παντρεμένος με παιδάκι). 
Την επόμενη μέρα που βρεθήκαμε στην εξέταση ήταν πολύ ψυχρός κ απότομος στις κινήσεις του μαζί μου(εννοείται βέβαια ότι δε με άγγιξε καθολου με τα χέρια του), κ ενώ ήξερε ποσο πολύ φοβόμουνα την εξέταση δε με βοήθησε να χαλαρώσω. Με το σύζυγο μου μιλούσε μια χαρά. Ακόμα και στη χειραψία που κάναμε φεύγοντας, απλώς πρότεινε το χέρι του μπροστά και άφησε τα δάκτυλα τεντωμένα. 
Με πλήγωσε πολύ αυτή η συμπεριφορά του και αγχώνωμαι πάρα πολύ για τη συνέχεια... Πιο πολύ νομίζω θυμώνω με τον εαυτό μου που έκανα το λάθος να μιλήσω έτσι στο τηλέφωνο... Τον εκτιμώ πολύ και σαν άνθρωπο και σαν γιατρό. 
Δε μου αρέσει καθόλου να σκέφτετε ο οποιοσδήποτε έτσι για μένα. Σίγουρα μπορεί να του έτυχαν διάφορα περιστατικά στην καριέρα του... :confused: Ντύνομαι πάντα σεμνά και ποτέ δεν άφησα κανένα υπονούμενο για σεξ ούτε για αστείο. Με άλλα λόγια δεν έδωσα κανένα άλλο διακαίωμα για να σκεφτεί πρόστυχα για μένα. Το κακό είναι ότι είμαι πάντα με ένα τεράστειο χαμόγελο... Δε ξέρω τι να κάνω. Το σίγουρο είναι ότι δε θέλω να αλλάξω γιατρό. Μου αρέσει πάντα να ξεκαθαρίζω τις υποθέσεις μου αλλά άντε τώρα! Τι να πεις στον γιατρό σου!!!

----------


## axl100

Συμβουλεψου τον αντρα σου, μπορει να του το εξηγησει αυτος...

----------


## Ααχχιιννοοςς

Πραγματικα δυσαρεστη κατασταση. Δεν ξερω... θα μπορουσες ισως να του πεις ευγενικα οτι διαπιστωνεις μια μεταστροφη στη συμπεριφορα του και μια ψυχροτητα και οτι ελπιζεις να μην παρεξηγησε εκεινη τη φορα που μιλησες χαμηλοφωνα επειδη βρισκοσουν σε κοσμο. Το ξερω οτι ειναι δυσκολο και αμηχανο να το θιξεις, αλλα πιθανα αν δεν το διευκρινισεις να μεινει με λαθος εντυπωσεις. Απο την αλλη θα μπορουσες απλως να αφησεις τον χρονο να περασει, μην τον αλλαξεις αφου ειναι καλος γιατρος και μπορει βλεποντας κι ο ιδιος οτι δεν δινεις κανενα περιεργο δικαιωμα να το ξεχασει.

----------


## betelgeuse

Εγω γιατι νομιζω οτι η παρεξηγηση ειναι μαλλον στο μυαλο σου.
Tιποτα να μην κανεις.Απλα συνεχιζεις να πηγαινεις κανονικα οπως πηγαινες και συμπεριφερεσαι οπως συμπεριφεροσουν παντα.

----------


## ΗΛΙΑΝΝΑ

κόμπλεξ βγάζει ,σιγάα σιγάα κ έτσι να ήταν τη ψυχρότητα είναι αυτή ,μια φυσιολογική αντίδραση έπρεπε να έχει απεναντί σου εκτοςςς κ αν του άρεσε κ προσπαθεί να το κρύψει κάτω από την δήθεν αυστηρότητα ,λέω εγώ τώρα εεεεε?

----------


## edim

γλυκια μου δεν φταις εσυ πο ο γυναικολογος 'ισως' το παρεξηγησε...εγω δεν θα του εκανα καμια νυξη σχετικα με το θεμα αυτο...θα αφηνα τον καιρο να περασει και ολα παρει θα παιρναν τον δρομο τους! μην εχεις ενοχες εφοσον δεν ευθυνεσαι εσυ..!

----------


## axl100

> κόμπλεξ βγάζει ,σιγάα σιγάα κ έτσι να ήταν τη ψυχρότητα είναι αυτή ,μια φυσιολογική αντίδραση έπρεπε να έχει απεναντί σου εκτοςςς κ αν του άρεσε κ προσπαθεί να το κρύψει κάτω από την δήθεν αυστηρότητα ,λέω εγώ τώρα εεεεε?


και σε ποιον δεν θα αρεσε? χαχαχαχα

----------


## elis

> κόμπλεξ βγάζει ,σιγάα σιγάα κ έτσι να ήταν τη ψυχρότητα είναι αυτή ,μια φυσιολογική αντίδραση έπρεπε να έχει απεναντί σου εκτοςςς κ αν του άρεσε κ προσπαθεί να το κρύψει κάτω από την δήθεν αυστηρότητα ,λέω εγώ τώρα εεεεε?


συμφωνω μαλλον τ αρεσεισ αλλιωσ δεν θα το παρεξηγουσε κατευθειαν θα αναριτιοτανε γτ μιλαει σιγα η χαζη!!!!αυτοσ κατεληξε κ σε συμπερασμα εκανε προβολη τ θελω του εμενα ετσι μ φαινεται

----------


## Remedy

> Εγω γιατι νομιζω οτι η παρεξηγηση ειναι μαλλον στο μυαλο σου.
> Tιποτα να μην κανεις.Απλα συνεχιζεις να πηγαινεις κανονικα οπως πηγαινες και συμπεριφερεσαι οπως συμπεριφεροσουν παντα.


ψηφιζω μπετ.
δεν μπορω να εννοησω πως ειναι δυνατον, ακομα κι αν ψιθυριζες να παρεξηγησει μια αχαρη κουβεντα για γυναικολογικες εξετασεις.
εξαλλου ειναι πολυ ευκολο να σκεφτει οτι εχεις κοσμο και ψιθυριζεις, τους συμβαινει ολη μερα αυτο το πραγμα στα τηλεφωνηματα απο δημοσιους χωρους.

εκτος αυτου, μου αρεσε η ιδεα του αχλ.
αν για καποιον λογο εισαι σχεδον σιγουρη οτι παρεξηγησε ειτε το ψιθυρισμα ,ειτε καποια εγκαρδιοτητα που ισως εχεις, βαλε τον αντρα σου να το συζητησει για να του φυγει καθε ιδεα οτι υπαρχει θεμα "ενοχου μυστικου" αναμεσα σας.

----------


## Gypsy Cello

Συμφωνώ και γω με μπετ. Η παρεξήγηση είναι μόνο στο μυαλό σου. Συνεχίζεις να συμπεριφέρεσαι κανονικά και δεν νομίζω να δημιουργηθεί κανένα πρόβλημα.

----------


## path

γιατι αλαξες τον προηγουμενο γυναικολογο ειπαμε ?

----------


## mara44

Πω πω... για κάποιο λόγο δεν μπορούσα να δω τα μυνήματά σας μέχρι σήμερα! Σας ευχαριστώ πάρα πολύ για τις συμβουλές και το χρόνο που αφιερώσατε σε μένα :o Είστε πολύ καλοί όλοι σας! 
Αν είναι ψυχρός και στο επόμενο ραντεβού τότε θα του πω πως ήμουνα με κόσμο κ δε μπορούσα να μιλήσω. Και όλα μια χαρά!

----------


## mara44

> κόμπλεξ βγάζει ,σιγάα σιγάα κ έτσι να ήταν τη ψυχρότητα είναι αυτή ,μια φυσιολογική αντίδραση έπρεπε να έχει απεναντί σου εκτοςςς κ αν του άρεσε κ προσπαθεί να το κρύψει κάτω από την δήθεν αυστηρότητα ,λέω εγώ τώρα εεεεε?


 Καλό!!!!!!!!! Τώρα που το λες δεν το είχα σκεφτεί έτσι. ΧΑ ΧΑ!

----------


## mara44

> γιατι αλαξες τον προηγουμενο γυναικολογο ειπαμε ?


 Γιατί για 3 χρόνια που ήμουνα κοντά του δε με βοήθησε. Δεν έδινε τη δέουσα προσοχή στο πρόβλημα μας και μου έκανε και μια θεραπεία που μόνο ζημιά που έκανε:(. Κάποιες φορές οι γιατροί μας βλέπουν σαν χαρτονόμισμα.

----------


## μαρκελα

Καλημέρα Μάρα,
κι εγώ πιστεύω ότι πίσω απ' αυτήν την δήθεν ψυχρότητά του, κρύβεται ίσως κάποιο ερωτικό ενδιαφέρον, που δεν θέλει ν' αφήσει να φανεί ξεκάθαρα,
γι' αυτό κι απ' τους ενικούς πέρασε στους πληθυντικούς κι άλλαξε ξαφνικά κι αδικαιολόγητα η συμπεριφορά του! :)

----------


## Frini

Καλημέρα και από μένα
Ή να είχε κάποιο πρόβλημα στο παρελθον με κάποια που τον κατηγόρησε (άδικα ή δίκαια) για παρενόχληση και φοβάται μην του ξανασυμβεί, οποτε κρατάει αποστάσεις.

----------


## carry

> Καλημέρα και από μένα
> Ή να είχε κάποιο πρόβλημα στο παρελθον με κάποια που τον κατηγόρησε (άδικα ή δίκαια) για παρενόχληση και φοβάται μην του ξανασυμβεί, οποτε κρατάει αποστάσεις.


Νομίζω πως αυτό είναι το πιθανότερο. Ολόκληρη καριέρα δέν την κλωτσάει κάποιος.
Εξάλλου, η παρεξήγηση δέν ξεκίνησε από αυτόν

----------


## mara44

Στην επόμενή μας επίσκεψη ήταν μια χαρα! Ούτε πως συνέβηκε τίποτα. Χαμογελαστός και πρόσχαρος όπως παλιά . :cool: Σας ευχαριστώ όλους! x x x

----------

